# Show name



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

My horses name is Swipper. He is a bay/ black appendix horse. He is a all around horse but mostly western pleasure, and halter showmanship. I love his name Swipper but thought about giving him a show name. Just want to see what names you guys had.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Is he registered? Western horse's "show name" are their registered name.


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

No he is not registered. I know that the register name is there show name.. I was just wondering what names people had.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Oliver is not registered but his show name is Oliver Twist


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know why, but when I saw your horse's name, I automatically thought of the Swiffer Sweepers...and that morphed into "Swipper Sweeper" as a show name. I'm lame, I know. 

My Aires isn't registered, but our show name will probably be Buenos Aires (Buenos Aires, Argentina...because his blaze is in the shape of South America).


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

DraftyAiresmum Everybody calls him swiffer at shows.! hahah.!! Every show before i have to tell them its swipper not swiffer ahha.! It always makes me laugh when they do it haha.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol I'd have to go Dora the Explorer on them and call him Swipper No Swipping.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Lol I'd have to go Dora the Explorer on them and call him Swipper No Swipping.


Lol I was going to say the exact same thing!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie is The Studly Mudly

My wonderful eventing boy


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have a horse of my own but I'm using my friends TB for some shows this year and his show name is Far Too Special lol


----------

